# Wohin mit den Teichmuscheln ?



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2003)

Wo , soll mann am besten die Teichmuscheln überwintern ?
Zur Zeit sind sie bei mir auf ~40cm .
Ist es Ok , wenn sie im Korb auf 1,5m gepackt werden ?
Es sind 6 Stück , alle so ungefähr 10-15cm gross.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2003)

*Nachhilfe*

Hallo
kann nicht schaden sie tieferzulegen 8) 
aber warum noch einsperren ?
schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Botti,

die __ Muscheln haben sich doch ihren jetzigen Standort auch selbst ausgesucht, meinst Du nicht, daß sie selbst tiefer wandern werden, wenn sie sich dort nicht mehr wohlfühlen?

Du solltest Ihnen aber auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit bieten, sich einzugraben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Hallöchen ,

ich frage , weil ich mich um ein Becken verkleinert habe  .
Die __ Muscheln sind jetzt im verbliebenen neu gestalteten Becken. 
In den Korb wollt ich sie packen , damit ich sie auch nach dem Winter aus dem tiefen Bereich bekomme . Die Wände dorthin sind sehr steil ; nach oben auf 40cm werden sie es wohl nicht mehr schaffen oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Dirk,

die __ Muscheln, die ich bei mir in den Teich legte, sind direkt losgekrochen und haben sich verteilt, sie blieben nicht zusammen.

Ich weiß daher nicht, ob sich die Tierchen in direkter Nachbarschaft zu ihren Artgenossen wohl fühlen oder ob sie lieber ein wenig Distanz zu den anderen Muscheln haben.

Sollte das der Fall sein, wirst Du sie wohl einem ziemlichen Streß aussetzen, wenn Du sie alle in einen Behälter steckst.

Noch ist es ja nicht so kalt. Ich würde daher erstmal abwarten, wie sich die Dinger jetzt verhalten. Sollten sie sich in den tieferen Bereich verkrümmeln, werden sie sich da dann auch wohlfühlen.

Ich glaube nicht, daß es dann überhaupt erforderlich ist, sie im Frühjahr wieder an flachere Stellen zu legen.

Meine Muscheln sehe ich inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr. Sie haben sich vollständig eingegraben. Ich könnte Dir daher nicht mal sagen, wo sie sich befinden oder wohlfühlen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Dirk,

das Argument, die __ Muscheln in einem Korb auf 1,50 m überwintern zu lassen, um sie sie im Frühjahr wieder nach oben holen zu können, ist für mich nachvollziehbar. Von allein schaffen sie es nicht. Es kommt aber - wie von Harald schon erwähnt - darauf an, ob sie dann überhaupt wieder nach oben gesetzt werden sollen. Warum ? Auch in den Korb gehört dann jedoch Sand, in den sie sich eingraben können. Ich schlage eine 20 cm dicke Schicht vor - was schon einiges an Gewicht darstellt. Mit der Umsiedlung würde ich rein gefühlsmässig ebenfalls abwarten, bis das Wasser ca. 5 Grad erreicht hat. Es ist aber grundsätzlich kein Problem, die Muscheln auf relativ engem Raum zusammenzufassen.

@ all

Es wird auf Teichseiten ja oft geschrieben, dass Teichmuscheln pro Tag 1000 Liter Wasser und mehr filtern. An anderer Stelle findet man Angaben von 40 bis 50 Litern. Mir ist nicht klar, wie man die "Filterleistung" einer Muschel überhaupt messen will. 40 - 50 Liter klingen für mich aber sehr viel logischer als >1000 Liter. Was meint Ihr ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine Teichmuscheln von Anfang an in Körben mit 20 cm Sand auf 1,3 m Tiefe im Teich und sie scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen, da sie sich immer wieder eingraben und wieder hervorkommen.
Ich habe sie in Körbe gesetzt, da sie Leckerbissen von Kois sind und sobald sie sich öffnen von diesen gefressen werden.
Da Goldfische wie auch Kois zur Karpfenfamilie gehören, habe ich ihnen nicht getraut.
@Stefan
Ja Stefan, ich habe gegogglelt, aber mit .fr nicht .de


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

*Spuren*

Meine Teichmuscheln (über zwanzig) können sich frei bewegen und gehen nur so tief in den Schlamm, daß sie mit ihrer Öffnung an der Grenze zwischen Schlamm /Erde und Wasser sind. Ich habe sie noch nie teifer gesehen! Sie drücken ja immer das Wasser aus der Öffnung ihres "Fußes", deshalb sind sie nicht tiefer in dem Boden, als sie hoch sind!

Mit den 1000 Litern ist unglaublich. Wenn man sie beobachten kann und sieht wieviel Wasser von ihnen herausgedrückt wird, dann vermute ich vielleicht höchstens 1000 Milliliter, vielleicht auch 2, aber mehr nicht! Vielleicht kann ja jemand das mal klären?

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Okt. 2003)

Ich hatte sie bis dato immer in einer kleinen __ Senke (Bodensubstrat Sand mit Lehm) auf 40-50 cm im alten Becken . Es ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis , die Bitterlinge bei der Brut zu erleben   
Ich werd ihnen freien Lauf lassen , in der Hoffnung , nicht irgendwann eine bei der Teichpflege zu treten .
Da sich bei mir noch so gut wie kein Schlamm gebildet hat , werd ich sie hoffentlich im Sand/Lehm ertasten können   

Gruss ,


----------

